# Kyle's Tahoma 31 Yard Install / Journal



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey everyone! We are building a house (in our current neighborhood) and are scheduled to move in middle of April. I was ecstatic when the builder told me I could install Tahoma 31! Well, I won't be installing it! But, the sod company they work with carries it. They just bricked the exterior and hung dry wall so hoping they will be pouring concrete for sidewalks and drive way soon. As you can see from the pictures, they still need to do some major grading and after the concrete install landscape materials and sod. Any suggestions on prep before sod is installed would be appreciated! I asked if I could come throw down some milo prior to install and they said no problem! I will try to update again when some progress has been made!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! And congrats! Anxious to see it!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Kballen11 said:


> Hey everyone! We are building a house (in our current neighborhood) and are scheduled to move in middle of April. I was ecstatic when the builder told me I could install Tahoma 31! Well, I won't be installing it! But, the sod company they work with carries it. They just bricked the exterior and hung dry wall so hoping they will be pouring concrete for sidewalks and drive way soon. As you can see from the pictures, they still need to do some major grading and after the concrete install landscape materials and sod. Any suggestions on prep before sod is installed would be appreciated! I asked if I could come throw down some milo prior to install and they said no problem! I will try to update again when some progress has been made!


Make it as flat as possible, do it yourself if possible. You don't want to get that new sod and realize you have tons of leveling to do. Sure there will be some variance in the sod but the little spot levels is better than several years worth.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Try to get out there between the day they get final grading done and the day they add topsoil and sod. If their subs are anything like ours, they will have buried or partially buried a whole lot of construction debris. The more of that you can get out and smooth back over, the better for eliminating problem spots and potential hazards (nails, screws, etc.).


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Bermuda_Rooster I have been going over there about once a week and have been piling up debris on the curb 😂. I have to say, they have been good about hauling it off so I am going to keep on doing it!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well they painted today, but I'm sure none of you care too much about that! I did take a soil sample in yesterday for testing. As I said earlier, we are moving into another house in our neighborhood so I am assuming the soil is at least similar to what I am dealing with now. But hey, it's February and I'll do about anything to get my hands dirty in the yard so I went for it. The biggest issue I have with current soil is it is very basic (high pH - I want to say close to 10, but I'll double check that). Let's pretend the soil in the new yard is also basic, is there much I can do in terms of dropping the soil pH pre install? I have about 75 lbs or so of pelletized sulfur on hand. The new yard will be around 3k sq ft. Would 75 lbs even make a difference? Anyway, I'll post when I have another update or when I get my soil results back.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm digging the shaker gables. It creates a nice contrast. I'm looking forward to the progress.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I'm digging the shaker gables. It creates a nice contrast. I'm looking forward to the progress.


Thanks, @Redtwin ! We almost painted it white but there are so many white farm houses in the neighborhood we decided to do something different. I think it turned out well!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Been playing around with the irrigation tutorial website (really cool if you haven't checked it out). That being said, they will be installing my irrigation system in the next few weeks so I figured I would go ahead and draw out what I think would work best :twisted: . I have little experience with this but the tutorial does an awesome job taking you step by step in trying to figure it out. Before I get to far I wanted to post this here and get some feedback. The irrigation company told me they tap into the main and the psi is about 100 (I have my own concerns about this!) and the GPM I computed was 12 GPM. With the mp rotors for this zone the total GPM is only 5 GPM. My question is more about my coverage. They tutorial said it is best to have equilateral triangles. I got as close as I could without a lot of under spray or over spray. Am I going to over water the middle of the zone? Under water the corners? @Ware any thoughts? I am open to all criticism and drew it in pencil anticipating I'd need to make changes.


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

Nice looking place! I'm from the area and really familiar with that neighborhood. I really like the style of homes they build. Really cool they are getting you some high quality turf too. Just in time to get the season started too!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Daddylonglegs you'll have to come by sometime! I am always wanting to meet local grass enthusiasts. Maybe I should say lawn enthusiasts haha!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well I am certainly no expert at designing sprinkler systems but I have been reading more and more and I think I have my first two zones how I want them. If anyone has anything to add jump in. I still need to do my side and back yards.


----------



## Oklahoma31 (May 11, 2020)

Tahoma 31 is the most amazing grass you will ever see. I just did Tahoma in front yard and Tiftuff in the back. The Tahoma is light years better than the tiftuf.


----------



## Oklahoma31 (May 11, 2020)

FYI, Let the irrigation guys place your irrigation heads. Then if you have problem areas its on them to reposition or change heads. Also lay 1 inch of sandy loam and water it a bit then level it again by hand. right before they lay sod.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

This should be interesting!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Oklahoma31 said:


> Tahoma 31 is the most amazing grass you will ever see. I just did Tahoma in front yard and Tiftuff in the back. The Tahoma is light years better than the tiftuf.


It's interesting you say this because Tiftuf beat Tahoma 31 in nearly every NTEP test conducted and ranked considerably higher for overall turf quality.

I'm actually torn between the 2 and was surprised to see Tiftuf perform so much better throughout all their tests.


----------

